

Trouble of deciding what to do? - tingan

Clockies is about having all future in one place. Discover &#38; share interesting future happenings with friends to help them decide what to do.<p>Pls give me your thoughts and feedback about Clockies. We think that this app can change people in how they decide to do interesting thing with friends.<p>Clockies pitch:<p>https://clockies.viewscreencasts.com/7d531d265b004af6836a868747a57afc<p>http://www.clockies.com
======
RussRomStanBety
I have to agree with Slater. Having only FB log-in might have it's advantage
to limited content (why limit yourself?).

And to some degree it's better not to use FB login at all when you start out
(again I'm not sure what your site does). But why depend on someone else to
make or brake you? First build up a core user base. And think about the
following:

Describe Key points of the site. Will it be a community site? Do you have a
how it works page? Or a short Demo that outlines the site in a nutshell?

At the very least allow visitors to get a taste of the site is all about. Good
luck, hope to hear more.

~~~
tingan
We tried to have a more thoroughly describing landing page. But believe me,
this product you will get more with just a few sentence than if we described
it with a 100 words. If you use the product, i.e. if you log in you will
understand it immediately. That's also why we will make a demo video as you
suggested, but we can't just afford it.

------
slater
1) Doesn't tell me anything what it does

2) Facebook login as the only choice? No thanks. Quit being lazy devs and
implement your own user login. It's not that hard.

~~~
tingan
We had a regular sign up form before. But we thought that: Why shall user's
create an another social graph, when you have facebook? it takes maybe months
even years to get your 100 friends on a new app. That's why we choose to have
facebook. Though we will consider other login alternatives in the future.
Right now only choice to login is with facebook.

~~~
slater
That's cool. I still think it's lazy, as you can tie in FB integration at a
later point.

And I still have no idea what your app does.

~~~
tingan
Thanks for the feedback. we had made a pitch video:

[https://clockies.viewscreencasts.com/7d531d265b004af6836a868...](https://clockies.viewscreencasts.com/7d531d265b004af6836a868747a57afc)

